# Conectar placa de aspiradora al motor ?



## Casalys (Nov 2, 2019)

Por favor pido ayuda, no sé nada de electrónica, desconecte la placa electrónica del motor aspiradora y no me fijé como iban los cables, , olvidé hacer foto.
Por favor alguien me puede decir como conecto los cables.
Son 6 conexiones, 2 vienen de corriente, 2 al motor y 2 al interruptor, pero no se exactamente cuál conectar a cuál. Gracias.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 2, 2019)

Los azules van al motor, y los rojos pues no veo fotos de los otros puntos donde conectarlos.


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2019)

Cuando no se tiene el equipo a mano es un poco arriesgado opinar, pero según la 3ra foto aparentemente los azules van al motor y los rojos a línea (110 o 220Vca) por lo que los blancos son los del interruptor.
Por seguridad, si lo probas, usa una lampara serie de la potencia adecuada.
El capacitor que se alcanza a ver es de 250V por lo que supongo el equipo es de 110V.


----------



## Casalys (Nov 3, 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda,

Hay dos cables finitos blancos, que en la foto de la placa no salen pues esta desconectado, esos van desde la placa a un regulador de potencia para regular la succión de la aspiradora, eso lo tengo claro.

Cual seria el esquema de conexión de los cables de la placa + este cable rojo, tengo que conectar  los cuatro cables que salen de la placa, (2 rojos + 2 azules) y aparte otro cable rojo suelto
 que se puede ver en la segunda foto, 

Tengo que conectar  entrada de corriente que son dos conexiones, + 2 conexiones motor + 2 conexiones interruptor
 Muchas gracias.


----------



## Casalys (Nov 9, 2019)

SOLUCIÓN
De la placa va 1 Rojo a entrada de corriente, el otro Rojo al interruptor de corriente, la otra punta del interruptor a la otra entrada de corriente. Los 2 cables azules van conectados al motor. Los 2 finos al potenciómetro que regula la velocidad del motor.


----------

